# A Slingshot For My Ceo



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

About 18 months ago, the company I work for (I founded it together with my brother 20 years ago) was acquired by a publicly traded corporation (my brother and me still hold a little more than 20% of the shares). I am still the CEO of the company.

But now I have a boss. I directly report to the CEO of my mother corporation. He is a great guy and a financial genius.

At this year's dealer incentive trip, it came out he had seen at least one of my videos. When the band was playing a particularly lousy song, he gestured to me that I should shoot the band members with a slingshot (as a joke of course).

So now I want to give him a present, one of my handmade frames. I decided to use wood (multiplex core and striped maple as scales), I used my new Phoenix design, but made the fork higher - after all, he is most likely not experienced with slingshots and I don't want to be responsible for a hand hit...

It came out really really good. The sun was down already when I made the pics, so the glass like finish of the four polycoats does not come out - but it is really shiny and smooth.

Will put on medium target bands, good for beginners.




























Now I am waiting for the wooden presentation box I ordered. Will add some new chrome steel balls and arrange things in the box like an ancient pistol case.

Jörg


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

woow Joerg.. Id like that kind of preasent







Realy nice slingshot


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks Good. I don't think that those narrow forks would stand up to you. Good thing that it's going to someone else. You should present him with a matched pair of dueling slingshots.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I like that! A nice gift for someone that sounds like a good boss.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The fork really is not narrow, 9.5 cm inner fork width (3.75").

It is just a bit higher (about a half inch) than my favorite shooters.

EDIT: I have a master in business administration and work as a manager in consumer electronics.


----------



## the warrior yeti (May 11, 2011)

> Now I am waiting for the wooden presentation box I ordered. Will add some new chrome steel balls and arrange things in the box like an ancient pistol case.


AWESOME!

Got to love that curly maple!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice gift, I'm sure he will be pleased.


----------



## Sage (May 2, 2011)

Looks great. I really like the stripes of maple.

It's awesome to get a gift you know someone took the time to make. Great idea!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

That is a great gift. I am sure he will enjoy it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, that is an amazing gift. I know he will treasure that. Nice going, Joerg!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is a good thing I am your boss .. . . . wait I am daydreaming again.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Joerg awesome very nicely finished.

I wish I should be your CEO -


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, my employer is publicly traded and not huge. A few hundred million Eurodollars, and you could own the majority of shares, then you could make yourself the CEO.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, my employer is publicly traded and not huge. A few hundred million Eurodollars, and you could own the majority of shares, then you could make yourself the CEO.


Ok, let me check my account and see if I can swing that...
Nope, that jar of peanut butter I bought put me just under the "few hundred million Euro" threshold.
Maybe next time.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Joerg, That is a BEAUTIFUL piece and a masterful gift!! Get your CEO into shooting and bring him to the EASTERNS next year! That design of yours is the ULTIMATE!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

JoergS said:


> About 18 months ago, the company I work for (I founded it together with my brother 20 years ago) was acquired by a publicly traded corporation (my brother and me still hold a little more than 20% of the shares). I am still the CEO of the company.
> 
> But now I have a boss. I directly report to the CEO of my mother corporation. He is a great guy and a financial genius.
> 
> ...


That's the most beautiful slingshot I've ever seen. It torments me that I can't buy one. (hint, hint)


----------



## Max (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow this is beautiful! can you explain what tools do you own and use? i would like to see a video of you using all your tools to make some special slingshot


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Max, I only used the most simple hand tools. The only thing "fancy" was a power jig saw (the type you find in just about any houselhold).

Jigsaw, rasp, file, sandpaper. That is pretty much it.

The video that explains it best is this one (minus the jigsaw, as this is a natural):


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Max, I only used the most simple hand tools. The only thing "fancy" was a power jig saw (the type you find in just about any houselhold).
> 
> Jigsaw, rasp, file, sandpaper. That is pretty much it.


of course when you work that fast you don't really need power tools


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

" of course when you work that fast you don't really need power tools" That was funny


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Finished the presentation case. A wooden box, originally for two bottles of wine.

Thought about upholstering, but gave it up - too soft. I like it better this way.

You can turn this around and shake it, the contents will stay in place. My secretary will wrap this in gift paper and I will give it to my CEO tomorrow.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is sooo nice.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Well displayed. Glad you remembered the safety glasses


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

that is a very nice gift! i am sure he will appreciate it.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very well presented jeorge im sure he will greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

very very nice! this man is lucky to be your Chef !!


----------

